# Brembridge Woods GWR tunnel, nr South Molton, Devon



## SJBv74 (Feb 19, 2012)

*Bremridge Woods GWR tunnel, nr South Molton, Devon*

Hi. First post here, so hope I'm doing this right.

There used to be two main railway lines to Barnstaple in Devon. The LSWR line from Exeter which is still in use today, and the GWR line from Taunton which was closed in the 1960's.
From South Molton to Barnstaple the A361 roughly follows the course of the old GWR lines, but it does divert slightly in a couple of places, this being one.
I should point out this is my first, totally unplanned, visit and I will return with better pictures when I have a torch and waterproof clothes/ shoes with me. I had a rough idea where this should be and had a bit of time so went investigating.


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 19, 2012)

Excellent first report. Love an old railway tunnel. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Pincheck (Feb 20, 2012)

nice mate


----------



## night crawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Gear stuff, some of my favorite explores are old Railways, just a shame I've coma across no tunnels I could get in yet. Look forward to more reports.


----------



## Flexible (Feb 21, 2012)

Keep it up! Like night crawler, I have thing for old railways and tunnels too.


----------



## strokesboy21 (Feb 22, 2012)

good report buddy might have a look at this one


----------



## SJBv74 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments

Revisited this yesterday with slightly better preparation. The tunnel is unlined for more than 75% of its length, with a couple of strengthening arches inside, but the western end is fully lined when it passes through slate. There are various alcoves carved out or built with brick.
When the railway came out of the tunnel at the western end it would have almost immediately gone over the Filleigh Viaduct made of cast iron sections resting on stone pillars travelling over the Castle Hill Mansion Estate
The cast iron sections have now gone, but the pillars are still there and now carry the concrete road deck of the A361 North Devon Link Road.


----------



## gushysfella (Feb 28, 2012)

Brick arch porn with a bit of cave to add to the mix! Well done and thanks.GF


----------

